# AQHA Yearling filly



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

Its always very difficult to tell if a horse is going to grow into its self when they are foals or yearlings. 
She seems to be going through a growth spurt... See the way her quarters are higher than her withers  
He neck might bulk up and look better, but at the moment, it doesn't seem to match the rest of her body. 
She looks down hill at first glance, but that's just the growth spurt I would hope!


----------



## Born2Ride (Apr 13, 2011)

Im hoping its just a growth spurt to, she thinks shes a giant puppy haha. She will literally follow you around the pasture even if you just put her out. Just concerned about how much leaner she looks as a yearling then she did as a weanling :/.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

She looks very halter built to me. She's just going through the "yearling uglies" and by having her out on pasture, you're not raising her like a halter horse. I'm sure you're not feeding her the way the halter folks feed up their youngsters. As an N/H horse, she will bulk up when she slows down on the growing.


----------



## Born2Ride (Apr 13, 2011)

Im not sure how people raise "halter" horses, I just raise her like any other horse haha. When I bought her she was on sweet feed and alfalfa hay. I switched her to an Timothy mix hay and oats, I didn't think sweet feed and alfalfa would be keeping her bulky built. Maybe I was wrong lol.


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

I would get her off the oats. A growing horse will not get what they need from the little nutritional value oats has. You can put her on a mare & foal feed or a rational balancer. My yearling is on a ration balancer and looks 100x better than he did on SafeChoice.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Born2Ride (Apr 13, 2011)

Kayella said:


> I would get her off the oats. A growing horse will not get what they need from the little nutritional value oats has. You can put her on a mare & foal feed or a rational balancer. My yearling is on a ration balancer and looks 100x better than he did on SafeChoice.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


She is on oats because she is an N/H horse. Which was what research told me to feed her given her N/H status.


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Oh yes, that's a good point. At that point, I would ask what your vet would recommend besides oats. I have no experience with HYPP so I don't know if a ration balancer would be safe for her to eat. I would definitely not feed feed her sweet feed, though! Too many sugars for even a grown horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I count seven lines that go back to Impressive. She'll bulk with age in my experience with Impressive bred horses. Actually mine are related through Ima Cool Skip to your filly. She could grow into herself and the neck could get better with time. Most likely she'll have the typical halter build of Heavy top and lighter bottom. Whetehr that works for you depends on what you eventually want to see her do. We feed oats to our stallion before we knew his HYPP status. We assumed N/H and fed accordingly. He got a basic vitamin supplement to go with and did beautifully. His test did come back n/n when we finally had it done.


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

For what it's worth, all growing horses go through a fugly stage at some point in time. My boy was an absolute beefy beast when he was a foal, but lost a lot of muscling when he was weaned and brought home. He's now 14 months and has really bulked up again, almost to the point where he needs to lose weight! :lol: 

You will have a disadvantage naturally, because she was born pretty late in the year. Give her some time to fill out as she does look like she's going through a growth spurt. Once they fill in in their growth spurt and look all nice, they have another growth spurt and look all lanky again!! :evil: It's frustrating, I know.


----------



## Born2Ride (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks everybody. She is my first hypp horse so im pretty cautious when it comes to her feed. I was hoping to eventually use her for Western pleasure, and if that doesnt work out then I will probably use her as a broodmare. We will see 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

From what I have read if you keep the stress level low and the feed correct, your filly may never exhibit the HYPP because she is heterozygous for the gene. 

She is very halter bred.. but I remember some of those horses and I can say that they did not all look like the diaper butt awful straight pasterned tiny hooved things you see today. 

IOW's if she takes after some of Impressive (in looks) with some Skipa Star in there she may be just fine.. and look and work well. 

I remember Impressive.. and while he was a halter horse he did live up to his name.. genetic mutation and HYPP and all that. 

If your filly is a little thinner and a little more athletic.. well three cheers for you!


----------



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

Broodmare? With her hypp N/H issues??


----------

